# CR1 SL x SL CD frameset



## bog trotter (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi,

does anyone know if the frameset on the 07' CR1 SL CD is *actually* the same (880g) as the one on the CR1 SL, or if it is the heavier one of the CR1 Pro and Team models?


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

According to scott it's the heavier pro model, we are a dealer and were confused when they came out as well, Scott said the CR1 SL with full dura ace was the only bike being offered with the 880 gram frame.


----------



## bog trotter (Dec 27, 2004)

Just got word from Nat at Scott USA and he confirmed that the 2008 CR1 SL frameset is the same as the CR1 Pro and Team.


----------



## cyclemanpat (May 9, 2007)

so what is the actual frame weight of a 2007 Scott CR1 SL in a size Small?

also....frame weight of the same frame in a 2008?

I heard the 2008's are heavier at 980 grams?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

all the 07 and 08 CR1 frames are 980g. SL, Pro, Team
any 06 and lower pro and team CR1 frame is 980g, 
any 06 and lower SL was 880g because it was made with higher end carbon
this is because the Addict came out in 07 and that frame was lighter 790g and was the new flagship model. Now the 07 CR1 SL and the 07 CR1 SL CD are the exact same frame and bike for that matter, the only difference is that the SL CD will not have DA cranks because they don't make a compact DA crank. well thats not counting DA 7900. 

so to sum it up 2007 CR1 SL has a 980g frame, a 2007 CR1 SL CD has a 980g frame but the bike as a whole will weigh a little more because it does not have a DA crank but instead has a ultegra compact crank, so a small is probably 16lbs without pedals.

just a reference my 07 CR1 Team 52cm is 15.5 
SRAM Red
ec90 zero seatpost
SLR XP seat
FSA K-wing 44cm bar
Reynolds Assault wheels
Conti GP 4000
Profile carbon cages
Look Keo carbon CrMO


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

My X-Small 2006 CR1 SL frame is 858g. I ditched the HEAVY fork for a Look hsc5 352g.


just a reference my 06 CR1 SL is 13.4lbs. (was 10.9lbs)

Record carbon 10 shifters
Stronglight Pulsion Crankset 39x53 w/ 140g Steel BB
Dura Ace front & rear der.
Dura Ace custom Campy spaced 10 cassette 11x27
ZeroG Ti brakeset
Rolf Vigor SL wheelset / Conti clincher tires
Sintace 90mm 26.0 stem
Kestral SL carbon 26.0 h-bars
USE ailen post w/ SLR Carbon saddle
KMC SL chain
Eggbeater 4-Ti pedals (great road pedals)
Ti hardware
carbon cage 16g and never lost a bottle
Ti QR's
wireless computer


----------



## jpd4 (Oct 30, 2007)

*how will this affect warranty replacements?*



bog trotter said:


> Just got word from Nat at Scott USA and he confirmed that the 2008 CR1 SL frameset is the same as the CR1 Pro and Team.


If you have a 2007 CR1 SL which is 100g lighter and better carbon, and you get a warranty replacement, now you get a "downgraded" frame?


----------

